

What Happened to My Country? - 8bitliving
http://www.ritholtz.com/blog/2011/12/what-happened-to-my-country

======
tptacek
A fine Reddit Politics post, which is to say, not germane to HN.

Flagged.

~~~
lawnchair_larry
<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

_Please don't submit comments complaining that a submission is inappropriate
for the site. If you think something is spam or offtopic, flag it by going to
its page and clicking on the "flag" link. If you flag something, please don't
also comment that you did._

~~~
tptacek
Yeah, that's a stupid guideline.

~~~
lawnchair_larry
No, it isn't. Trashing people's submissions (and other websites in the
process, by implying that they belong on <inferior website>) and boasting that
you have reported them to moderators is unnecessary. If they're not a spammer,
you've insulted them. If they are a spammer, they don't care, so there is no
need to do more than flag.

As a reader, I find it to be crossing a line in being overly imposing about
your opinions. It is not really constructive or civil, which is the spirit of
that guideline.

If you don't like to follow the guidelines here, I recommend reddit.com, where
you can actually downvote submissions and selectively subscribe to topics of
interest. ;)

~~~
tptacek
Oh well. You and I will just have to agree to disagree on this point.

